

Edible forests - cs702
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2012/02/edible-forests.html

======
cs702
IMO the related video is fascinating:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-5ZgzwoQ-
ao#)!

A quote from the video: "I casually asked, How long had [this edible forest]
been there, how long has this system been established, and it turns out —
about two acres of ground, probably a little bit less — _it’s been in the
family for 28 generations_. So it’s a completely different timescale of
establishment, because everything has been tried and tested. The bees’ hives,
the natural bees’ hives in hollow logs, all the medicinal plants, every plant,
every tree, in the system had a use, had a story, and if it wasn’t a specific,
regularly used food, it was a very specific medicine or herbal tonic."

A human-engineered ecosystem consisting only of natural components that has
survived for 28 generations!

